# Stabiles und Zuverlässiges Notebook gesucht



## wiffl (1. Juni 2017)

*Stabiles und Zuverlässiges Notebook gesucht*

Ich habe leider immer wieder Probleme dabei mir Produkte einfach anzuschaffen da ich befürchte Fehlkäufe zu tätigen. Gerade mit Notebooks habe ich keinerlei Erfahrungen und wenn, dann meist nur negative.
Allerdings muss ich mir in den nächsten 4 Wochen ein Notebook zum arbeiten zulegen und da ich mit der Beratung hier im Forum immer recht gut gefahren bin, bitte ich euch mir erneut zu helfen.

Was ich damit machen möchte:
Ich möchte gerne unterwegs mit dem Programm *Adobe Lightroom* arbeiten. Das Teil muss keine Rekordzeiten erreichen beim Entwickeln, allerdings wäre dafür ein halbwegs guter *Display* von Vorteil.
Dann möchte ich damit noch mit dem Programm *Serato DJ* auflegen bzw. meine Mixtapes erstellen. Dafür benötige ich einen intel-Prozessor und die Möglichkeit eine zweite Festplatte einzubauen wäre genial. Das Teil sollte auch nicht gleich aufgeben wenn es in einem Club bei schlechter Luft für mehrere Stunden steht.

Ich brauche keine krasse Grafikkarte, mehrere TB Speicher oder einen i7. 
Ich habe immer wieder gesehen wie Notebooks ins stottern geraten und von Monat zu Monat unerträglich langsam werden. Die Dinger von Acer zB sind immer mit unnötiger Zusatzsoftware gekommen und das möchte ich unbedingt vermeiden.

Ein neues Macbook kommt aufgrund des Preises leider absolut nicht in Frage. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit gebrauchten Geräten gemacht und wäre das zu empfehlen?
Auf ein Budget möchte ich mich nicht festlegen, aber ich denke meine anfangs angepeilten 500€ kann ich wohl vergessen, vorallem da ich mir schon 8GB RAM wünsche.

Bisher angeguckt habe ich mir die Lenovo-Reihe und da macht selbst das alte T520 einen echt guten Eindruck, bei den neuen Modellen kommt man jedoch auch schnell über 1000€ wenn man einen i5 haben möchte.
Was mir übrigens so gar nicht wichtig ist: Das Design. Meinetwegen kann das Teil in Pink daher kommen mit den klobigsten Tasten... *hauptsache stabil, zuverlässig, keine unnötige Software.*


----------



## teachmeluv (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Stabiles und Zuverlässiges Notebook gesucht*

Ich empfehle diesen Laden relativ oft, da ich dort selber ein gutes gebrauchtes Notebook bekommen habe, vor allem ein gutes aus der ThinkPad-Reihe:

LapStore.de

Die kaufen in der Regel Bestände von großen Unternehmen (z.B. Versicherungen) auf, machen die Dinger frisch und geben dir sogar noch die Möglichkeit, diese zu konfigurieren.  Garantie von denen gibts noch oben drauf


----------



## airXgamer (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Stabiles und Zuverlässiges Notebook gesucht*

Ein T520 würde ich aufgrund der fehlenden USB 3.0 nicht mehr kaufen, dann besser ein T530. Bei allen Geräten auf den Bildschirm achten, HD ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß, HD+ geht noch, FHD ist gut.


----------



## amdahl (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Stabiles und Zuverlässiges Notebook gesucht*

Vielleicht kann ich dich für ein T440p begeistern: Verkaufe T440p | FullHD IPS | I7-4700MQ | 3-Tasten-Touchpad | deutsche Backlight-Tastatur
Das hat ein relativ gutes FullHD IPS Panel. Bei T520 und T530 gibt es keine IPS-Option. Festplatten kann man insgesamt 3 einbauen: eine normale 2,5", eine weitere 2,5" ins Fach fürs optische Laufwerk und eine m.2 SSD mit SATA-Interface. 12GB RAM sind dabei, der Verkäufer bietet Optionen bis 16GB. Ob du den I7 Quadcore zwingend brauchst sei mal dahingestellt, schaden wird er nicht bei Lightroom.
Das Design ist schlicht und die Stabilität und Langlebigkeit eines Thinkpads ist vorhanden. Das größte Manko der 40er-Serie, das miserable Touchpad, ist hier schon behoben.
Mehr Akkulaufzeit ließe sich noch mit einem großen 9-Zellen Akku realisieren. Unnötige Bloatware ist keine drauf


----------



## Research (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Stabiles und Zuverlässiges Notebook gesucht*

Ein Tipp ist auch: ✅ Die schnellsten Gaming Laptops, High-End Notebooks und Desktop-PCs von XMG und SCHENKER, gefertigt in Deutschland mit aktuellster Hardware und maximaler Leistung, im Konfigurator frei zusammenstellen und online kaufen bei mySN.de!
Super Service, man kann fast alles konfigurieren.
Service ist super.

Meinung vom Fefe:
Fefes Blog



> [l] Angeblich schreibt Microsoft mit Windows 10 nicht mehr vor, dass man Secure Boot auch abschalten können muss. Damit bliebe diese Entscheidung bei so Leuten wie HP, Dell und Lenovo. Und wie vertrauenswürdig die so im Allgemeinen sind, sieht man ganz gut daran, wieviel Crapware die vorinstalliert ausliefern bei ihren Laptops.
> 
> Oh, bei der Gelegenheit sollte ich vielleicht mal ansagen, wie meine Laptopsuche ausgegangen ist. Ich habe mir am Ende einen Laptop von Schenker bestellt, nachdem die großen Hersteller bei mir alle der Reihe nach durchgefallen sind. So ein Gamer-Modell namens XMG P505, weil ich gerne zuschaltbare Gamer-Grafik haben wollte, aber trotzdem ordentlichen matten Bildschirm, geräuschloses Arbeiten wenn ohne Last, Gigabit Ethernet und halbwegs brauchbare Batterielaufzeiten. Das alles erfüllt das Gerät im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten der Hardware, und: Keinerlei Crapware vorinstalliert bei dem Windows. Keine 50 Trial-Version von irgendwelchen Antiviren oder Ähnlichem.
> 
> ...



Würde aber ne konkrete Anfrage stellen.
Mein Uraltes Schenker hat vor kurzem sogar noch ein GPU Upgrade bekommen auf eine 970m.

'n Bekannter von mir hat von mir den Tipp bekommen Musik auf ner SD-Karte mitzufürhen.
Das externe Netzteil seiner 3,5" HDD hat in den Soundausgang hineingestört.
Gleiches galt für sein NB Netzteil.

Edit: WOW, dieser Link.... Sah mal so aus: https:// www. mysn. de/


----------



## wiffl (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Stabiles und Zuverlässiges Notebook gesucht*

Vielen vielen Dank euch allen. Wenn ich Zeit habe, gucke ich mir das alles genauer an!


----------



## Kel (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Stabiles und Zuverlässiges Notebook gesucht*



wiffl schrieb:


> Ich habe immer wieder gesehen wie Notebooks ins stottern geraten und von Monat zu Monat unerträglich langsam werden. Die Dinger von Acer zB sind immer mit unnötiger Zusatzsoftware gekommen und das möchte ich unbedingt vermeiden.



Dass man das Betriebssystem nach Kauf nochmal komplett neu installiert weissst du ja wohl hoffentlich ...


----------



## Wired (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Stabiles und Zuverlässiges Notebook gesucht*

Die Sache mit den konfigurierbaren Notebooks zB. von Schenker oder XMG kannst Du gleich sogut wie vergessen denn da wirds schnell teuer und kommt in McBook bereiche vom Preis da der Grundpreis schon hoch angesetzt is.


----------



## wiffl (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Stabiles und Zuverlässiges Notebook gesucht*

Irgendwie scheinen sich meine Wünsche gegenseitig auszuschließen.
Ich habe das Lenovo Thinkpad 13 (2016) gefunden, welches letztes Jahr angeblich für ~500$ wegging. Das ist aber nirgends mehr zu finden. Nur das aktuelle für >900€...

Ich bin nicht mal SO scharf auf ein IPS-Display. Aber Full HD sollte es schon sein, und unter 15".
Ich werde einfach nicht fündig... 

Meinetwegen kann das Gerät mit 2GB RAM und einer 250GB HDD kommen, solange ich da selbst noch was einbauen und erweitern kann. 
Lenovo selbst hat nichts für unter 500€ mehr auf der Seite und obwohl die Geräte das Geld wert sind, ich will keine 800€ ausgeben.
Alles was ich will ist ein solides Display und ein i3 oder i5.


----------



## amdahl (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Stabiles und Zuverlässiges Notebook gesucht*

Mag sein dass es in den USA mal eine billig-Version mit I3 für 500$ gab. Bei uns erhältlich war das Thinkpad 13 nie zu solchen Preisen.
Was stimmte denn mit den sonstigen Vorschlägen nicht die bisher kamen? Vielleicht kommen wir über das Ausschlussverfahren deinem Wunschnotebook näher.


----------



## egert217 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Stabiles und Zuverlässiges Notebook gesucht*

Es gibt leider keine wirklich robusten Notebooks mit FHD, weil die Dinger meist für Einsatzgebiete konzipiert sind/waren, wo Auflösung eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt...
In sachen Stabilität gibts nur die alten Lenovos mit IBM case (bis T430), ich hab es nicht geschafft mein T420 in 2 Jahren zu zerstören (außer einmal den Bildschirm), davor hab ich in einem Jahr 2 MSI 14"er und ein 15" MacBook geschrottet 
Dabei hab ich wirklich mein bestes versucht, bin zig mal über das Kabel gestolpert und hab das Notebook quer durch den Raum katapultiert, hab es einmal auf der Terasse vergessen, vor einem Gewitter, und hab sogar aus Versehen nen ganzen Thermos Stickstoff drübergekippt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Stabiles und Zuverlässiges Notebook gesucht*

Ich habe mir diesen Monat das Lenovo 13 (2017) in maximalkonfiguration zugelegt. Wirklich ein feines Notebook. Ok die Qualität und Haptik eines Macbook erreicht es bei weitem nicht dafür kostet es aber nicht mal die Hälfte von dem was Apple ausruft.

Bei dem begrenzten Budget wird's natürlich etwas enger. Bei mir in der Region findet man aber oft auch was passendes bei eBay-Kleinanzeigen.


----------

